# [SOLVED] Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit



## WLB79 (May 6, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here. I don't do much wireing and so don't know much about it.
However as part of my job I sometimes have to wire up LEDs and lighting which normally isn't a problem.

What I need help with is as follows.
I am trying to light two circuits of LEDs using a radio control switch, the LEDs are on strips and have 24v printed on them, the power supply I have only goes up to 15v but this is sufficent to light them when connected directly to the power supply. 
The problem comes when I conect the radio kit. 
It has three inputs GND, +12v, +24v. 

Two output options split in to:
op1 ) Com, NO, NC
op2) Two connectors labeled NO

When I connect the power supply to the GND and +12v connections the radio control works as an indicator lights when I press the remote control, but no matter how I wire in the LEDs to the output they are not lighting.

The radio receiver and power supply are both from Maplin, the links are
High Power MultiVoltage Desktop Power Supply : Multi Voltage Power Supplies : Maplin
Two Channel Wireless Remote Control Kit Free Delivery : RF Modules : Maplin

There is a wireing diagram on the quasaruk.co.uk site who make the receiver but it seems to be down at the moment. I have called Maplins tech support and they think the receiver might be faulty so it is being replaced. But just in case I would really appreciate any help or advice you can offer. 

Thanks in advance.

PS I'm in the UK.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

Hi WLB79


From your description the circuit I'm suspecting it uses pulse width modulation for the LEDs to light up. The circuit however is not demodulating the signal to make the LEDs do what its supposed to do. This is problematic because the switching method is either done through a microprocessor or its broken down to its basic input/output from its op-amp circuits. What you can do is get as much information as you can from support and then perform your tests by following the information that is available for the unit.


----------



## WLB79 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

Thanks for the reply. 
The LED circuits are simply strips of LEDs, but I cannot get a single one to light. I have tried to go on the manufactorers support page but the site seems to be down.

Do you think what I'm trying to do (light LEDs using a radio switch to turn them on) is possible and how would you go about it?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

First thing I'd do is look for how many watts are needed for the LED strip, then get a switch and relay with the appropriate volts/amps rating for the LEDs and hard wire it.


----------



## WLB79 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

Ive found the PDF showing the radio receiver.
http://www.quasaruk.co.uk/acatalog/DSQS-4_Remote_Systems.pdf

As I said I'm not that experienced with wireing, could you explain in laymans terms what you just wrote. Hopefully I might learn something.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

From the pdf you provided are you running the radio and the LED strip on the same output ?


----------



## WLB79 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

Yes, the power supply goes to the receiver and the LEDs are connected to the receivers output. Should I have more than one power supply or should the power supply be connected to both receiver and LEDs simultaneously? If so could you give me an idea how to do that. 
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

Think of your receiver as nothing more than a simple switch. It will not supply power to your LED's but will switch the power on or off to them.

You may use the same or separate power supplies for the reciever and LED's. 

Connect power to your receiver as normal. Also connect +ve power to the *COM* output of your receiver. Now decide if you want to turn your LED's on or off when you activate the remote.
To turn LED's ON: Connect LED's between *NO* terminal and power ground (-ve)
To turn LED's OFF: Connect them between *NC* terminal and power ground.

PS: I'm assuming you are using ready made LED strips which do not require a current limiting resistor.

Edit: sorry, incorrect. deleted gmc.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

You could run two power supplies if you wanted to but since the box is only a switch one is sufficient. Gcavan has beaten me to the punch he has provided you with the connection setup to the box, just as long as you connect the option pins. If you look carefully the relay has a latching setting on option1 this means that the relay will remain at its last setting if there is a power failure. For example if there is a power failure and the LED's are on, when power returns the LEDs will remain on.


----------



## WLB79 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

Thanks that really helps. 
I'm a bit confused by +ve -ve and power ground, they're not terms I've heard before. I think we may use different terms in the UK.
I hadn't tried supplying power directly to the output COM, I'll try that first thing Monday.

You're right about the LEDs they're on a ready made strip.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

+ve = positive, in your case +12 volts
-ve = negative or ground, in the UK sometimes called earth.


----------



## WLB79 (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Problem wireing radio control for LED circuit*

The receiver works now. 
Thank you both for your help, I'm sure to come back if I run into problems in the future.


----------

